# The Third Kind



## Sicboi

:hug::Sort of makes me wonder why we are all here.:heart:


----------



## charlie76

So.....what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## robbins.photo

Well sure, I often ponder the meaning of my existence while I'm at the grocery store.  Well, when I'm not looking around for Beef Jerky or pretending I'm not actually reading the covers of the celebrity gossip mags while I'm waiting in the line at the checkout.


----------



## Rick58

I enlarged it, but I still don't get it, only in a bigger way.


----------



## robbins.photo

Rick58 said:


> I enlarged it, but I still don't get it, only in a bigger way.



Ok, well notice the blurry, out of focus price tag on the first display there?  It reads 1.29.   One, Two, Nine.  See, in an ordered universe that would be 1, 2, 3.. now wouldn't it.  This of course being symbolic of the disorder and chaos that strikes when we least expect it.  We start with one, we move on to two, and we fully expect to go to three when BAM!  The merciless gods slap us in the face with a 9.

So naturally we search for anything we can to ease the worry of our existence....  Aha!  Chocolate.  Yes, the out of focus Hershey display.  Salvation, merely a few feet away.   But you see, that relief is simply a mirage.  You'll never make it to the Hershey display, you can't.  The out of focus lady in the corner who's sniffing glue?  She's got a serious thing for chocolate.  Now that she's got a head full of glue fumes she'll be making a bee line to ease her major case of the munchies.

So all that is left for you, the only lane open.. yes, the one below the out of focus sign saying Express Lane.  That's right, the express lane to despair!

Wow... seriously Rick.  how could you not have gotten it.  It just seems so obvious really.. lol


----------



## charlie76

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, well notice the blurry, out of focus price tag on the first display there?  It reads 1.29.   One, Two, Nine.  See, in an ordered universe that would be 1, 2, 3.. now wouldn't it.  This of course being symbolic of the disorder and chaos that strikes when we least expect it.  We start with one, we move on to two, and we fully expect to go to three when BAM!  The merciless gods slap us in the face with a 9.  So naturally we search for anything we can to ease the worry of our existence....  Aha!  Chocolate.  Yes, the out of focus Hershey display.  Salvation, merely a few feet away.   But you see, that relief is simply a mirage.  You'll never make it to the Hershey display, you can't.  The out of focus lady in the corner who's sniffing glue?  She's got a serious thing for chocolate.  Now that she's got a head full of glue fumes she'll be making a bee line to ease her major case of the munchies.  So all that is left for you, the only lane open.. yes, the one below the out of focus sign saying Express Lane.  That's right, the express lane to despair!  Wow... seriously Rick.  how could you not have gotten it.  It just seems so obvious really.. lol



""Forehead slap""...of course!!!  Stupid stupid stupid me!!


----------



## Rick58

:hail: Wow. I feel enlightened. It's so crystal now. How could have I missed that. Thank you


----------



## robbins.photo

Rick58 said:


> :hail: Wow. I feel enlightened. It's so crystal now. How could have I missed that. Thank you



Hey no problem buddy, here to help.  Care for some glue?

Lol


----------



## Designer

The OP has used it all up.


----------



## Derrel

&#8220;_Your first 10,000_ photographs are _your worst_" &#8211; Henri Cartier-Bresson. 

Do you know how many *photos* you have taken up until now?


----------



## sm4him

Derrel said:


> &#8220;_Your first 10,000_ photographs are _your worst_" &#8211; Henri Cartier-Bresson.
> 
> Do you know how many *photos* you have taken up until now?



Gotta admit; that just made me literally LOL. :lmao:

OP: I admit, I DO wonder why at least SOME of us are here...


----------



## runnah

I like it to be honest.


----------



## pgriz

Why do you think it is NOT honest?


----------



## Derrel

sm4him said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;_Your first 10,000_ photographs are _your worst_" &#8211; Henri Cartier-Bresson.
> 
> Do you know how many *photos* you have taken up until now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta admit; that just made me literally LOL. :lmao:
> 
> OP: I admit, I DO wonder why at least SOME of us are here...
Click to expand...


Ummm, that wasn't supposed to be, or intended to be "funny" in any sort of way...it's designed as encouragement from one of the last century's most famous "street" shooters, a guy who rose from mediocrity to legendary in the span of a decade...


----------



## deeky

It's almost like Casio is back.....


----------



## pgriz

No selfies.  Maybe his cousin?


----------



## Sicboi

Well, people who we pass by we dare not even ever see ever again.  They stay.  Those we could interact with totally pass us by and those people literally don't exist.  Literally.  This happens as soon as they leave the visual field for good.  I never intended to take this picture.


----------



## sm4him

Sicboi, may I ask you a question?
Is English not your first language? I ask this in all seriousness, because I am having some difficulty understanding not just your photos, but your responses. Your location says Highland, but that could be a city in the US, or Scotland, or probably anywhere else, so it doesn't really tell me whether you may have a different native language.


----------



## Tiller

sm4him said:


> Your location says Highland, but that could be a city in the US, or Scotland, or probably anywhere else, so it doesn't really tell me whether you may have a different native language.



It could mean he uses illegal drugs. That would definitely explain his responses


----------



## Sicboi

English is my first language, and yes I do own a computer (FXG).


----------



## CmazzJK

robbins.photo said:


> Well sure, I often ponder the meaning of my existence while I'm at the grocery store.  Well, when I'm not looking around for Beef Jerky or pretending I'm not actually reading the covers of the celebrity gossip mags while I'm waiting in the line at the checkout.



I am guilty of the latter as well.  Ironically I could care less about the stuff but someone's always in a bathing suit and its hard to not zone in on that, you know what I mean?


----------



## robbins.photo

CmazzJK said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure, I often ponder the meaning of my existence while I'm at the grocery store.  Well, when I'm not looking around for Beef Jerky or pretending I'm not actually reading the covers of the celebrity gossip mags while I'm waiting in the line at the checkout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am guilty of the latter as well.  Ironically I could care less about the stuff but someone's always in a bathing suit and its hard to not zone in on that, you know what I mean?
Click to expand...


Oh ya, right there with you.  I also get a huge kick out of the National Enquirer style stuff with the completely outlandish front covers screaming about two headed babies and space aliens.  I just can't help myself, makes me laugh.   Lol


----------



## JerryLove

Contemplation over the meaning of questioning the meaning aside: Is that motion-blur or is the entire photo just out of focus?


----------



## Gavjenks

Sicboi said:


> Well, people who we pass by we dare not even ever see ever again.  They stay.  Those we could interact with totally pass us by and those people literally don't exist.  Literally.  This happens as soon as they leave the visual field for good.  I never intended to take this picture.


Don't listen to them. From what I've seen of the art world, if you continue describing your photographs the way you just did in this quote, you will be selling them for $3,000,000 each at Sotheby's in no time.

You'll never ever have to deal with these naysayers ever again... Literally.


----------



## charlie76

Sicboi said:


> Well, people who we pass by we dare not even ever see ever again.  They stay.  Those we could interact with totally pass us by and those people literally don't exist.  Literally.  This happens as soon as they leave the visual field for good.  I never intended to take this picture.



So.....what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Sicboi said:


> Well, people who we pass by we dare not even ever see ever again.  They stay.  Those we could interact with totally pass us by and those people literally don't exist.  Literally.  This happens as soon as they leave the visual field for good.  I never intended to take this picture.



Well, I certainly like his work and he should use this response as his artist statement when he gets his own show.

He shoots random, trite, boring stuff that is out of focus,badly composed,  and really, rather pointless.  Reminds me of some of the stuff I shoot.  I know and feel his angst.  Carry on sicboi.....


----------



## baturn

What???


----------



## sm4him

Sicboi said:


> English is my first language, and yes I do own a computer (FXG).



Thank you for clarifying that.

Because if English wasn't your first language, I was perfectly willing to cut you some slack, but as it is&#8230;your responses are something like how I imagine it would be to carry on a conversation with the Mad Hatter. 
Since your photos are simply NOT intriguing TO ME, and your responses typically make no sense to me, I'll now know in the future to simply use my time elsewhere.


----------



## robbins.photo

sm4him said:


> Sicboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> English is my first language, and yes I do own a computer (FXG).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for clarifying that.
> 
> Because if English wasn't your first language, I was perfectly willing to cut you some slack, but as it is&#8230;your responses are something like how I imagine it would be to carry on a conversation with the Mad Hatter.
> Since your photos are simply NOT intriguing TO ME, and your responses typically make no sense to me, I'll now know in the future to simply use my time elsewhere.
Click to expand...


Macrame is nice, from what I hear.  Lol.  I readly admit I don't get it either.  I had to give up all my angst years ago when I realized it was just an excuse and frankly in the real world people are just tired of excuses.  But I figure whatever floats the guys boat.


----------



## Gavjenks

^ Harsh but true. I can forgive you bad photos, we all took arbitrarily bad photos at some point or weirdly like ones nobody else does. I can forgive you poor english (only sort of if it's your first language). I can forgive ... eccentricity. But all at the same time + no apparent interest in actual critique is a bit much.


----------



## DarkShadow

I Smell Troll.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

DarkShadow said:


> I Smell Troll.



I don't care.  It's entertaining.  

Witness his reply to a slight criticism from sleist on another thread- _"I'm not too proud to be a member here and neither am I going to allow you to continue here ever."_:crazy:_
_


----------



## sleist

Rick Waldroup said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Smell Troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care.  It's entertaining.
> 
> Witness his reply to a slight criticism from sleist on another thread- _"I'm not too proud to be a member here and neither am I going to allow you to continue here ever."_:crazy:_
> _
Click to expand...


Still here.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

sleist said:


> Rick Waldroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Smell Troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care.  It's entertaining.
> 
> Witness his reply to a slight criticism from sleist on another thread- _"I'm not too proud to be a member here and neither am I going to allow you to continue here ever."_:crazy:_
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still here.
Click to expand...


:hail:


----------



## Gavjenks

Rick Waldroup said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Smell Troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care.  It's entertaining.
> 
> Witness his reply to a slight criticism from sleist on another thread- _"I'm not too proud to be a member here and neither am I going to allow you to continue here ever."_:crazy:_
> _
Click to expand...

After clicking on his name and looking at other posts, I am 95% sure he is a chatbot. Random garbled words thrown together with occasional crystal clarity when it comes to spelling product names and prices correctly >.>


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Gavjenks said:


> Rick Waldroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Smell Troll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care.  It's entertaining.
> 
> Witness his reply to a slight criticism from sleist on another thread- _"I'm not too proud to be a member here and neither am I going to allow you to continue here ever."_:crazy:_
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After clicking on his name and looking at other posts, I am 95% sure he is a chatbot. Random garbled words thrown together with occasional crystal clarity when it comes to spelling product names and prices correctly >.>
Click to expand...


Ah, that makes sense.  Too bad.  I thought he was a bit on the clever side.  I have been hoodwinked and bamboozled.  Oh well........:bounce:


----------



## Gavjenks

Even if I'm right, being a robot doesn't necessarily mean you're not clever!


----------



## Rick Waldroup

I see you shoot a Shen Hao.  Isn't that the same folks who made the Wista brand of large format cameras?  I shot a Wista 8x10 many years ago.  I also shot a Toyo 4x5 field camera for work.  I made a living as an architectural photographer for a while and shot Toyo monorail and field cameras.  That Wista 8x10 was just to play around with, although I did have one client that just loved those 810 transparencies I could produce for him.  Good grief, that seems like a million years ago now.


----------



## Designer

Gavjenks; you're so right about his "art talk".  

I've seen the art world from up close, and the more successful designers all speak pretty much the same way; 

*ETHERIAL SUPERLATIVES, FEELINGS, TENUOUS BUT WELL-INTENTIONED CONNECTIONS, LOTS OF HAND WAVING, AND OF COURSE, THE EVER PRESENT DENIGRATION OF ANYBODY WHO DARES TO DISAGREE.*

Once one of my classmates when to review with absolutely NOTHING on paper.  He performed his entire presentation with merely talking about what he INTENDED to produce.  Got a passing grade on it, too! 

Being unable to float a load of BS, I wasn't ever in the same category.


----------



## DarkShadow

Well then, lets all enjoy the show.Have someOn Me.


----------



## robbins.photo

Rick Waldroup said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Waldroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care. It's entertaining.
> 
> Witness his reply to a slight criticism from sleist on another thread- _"I'm not too proud to be a member here and neither am I going to allow you to continue here ever."_:crazy:_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> After clicking on his name and looking at other posts, I am 95% sure he is a chatbot. Random garbled words thrown together with occasional crystal clarity when it comes to spelling product names and prices correctly >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that makes sense. Too bad. I thought he was a bit on the clever side. I have been hoodwinked and bamboozled. Oh well........:bounce:
Click to expand...


Still sore from when plymouth rock landed on you?  Lol


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Alright, what the hell does that mean?


----------



## robbins.photo

Designer said:


> I've seen the art world from up close, and the more successful designers all speak pretty much the same way;



Yup.. .seen that myself.  Of course I grabbed a firehose to keep them off me and backed away slowly so they wouldn't try to take me in a rush.  Come to think of it that was the last gallery showing I got invited to.. go figure.. lol



> *ETHERIAL SUPERLATIVES, FEELINGS, TENUOUS BUT WELL-INTENTIONED CONNECTIONS, LOTS OF HAND WAVING, AND OF COURSE, THE EVER PRESENT DENIGRATION OF ANYBODY WHO DARES TO DISAGREE.*
> 
> Once one of my classmates when to review with absolutely NOTHING on paper. He performed his entire presentation with merely talking about what he INTENDED to produce. Got a passing grade on it, too!
> 
> Being unable to float a load of BS, I wasn't ever in the same category.



Lol.. never ceases to amaze me but sadly I'm starting to see it more and more often.  People who are convinced that describing what they intend to accomplish and actually accomplishing something are the same thing.


----------



## robbins.photo

Rick Waldroup said:


> Alright, what the hell does that mean?



A quote from Robin Hood, Men in Tights.  Come on man, you need to study the classics.. lol


----------



## DarkShadow

Who had a rock land on there plymouth?


----------



## robbins.photo

DarkShadow said:


> Who had a rock land on there plymouth?



*FacePalm*


Lol


----------



## manicmike

I smell an Emo kid.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

robbins.photo said:


> Rick Waldroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, what the hell does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quote from Robin Hood, Men in Tights.  Come on man, you need to study the classics.. lol
Click to expand...


I never saw the movie.  I live such a sheltered life....


----------



## Rick Waldroup

manicmike said:


> I smell an Emo kid.



That was my first thought, too, until Gavjenks brought up the chatbot theory.


----------



## timor

DarkShadow said:


> Well then, lets all enjoy the show.Have someOn Me.


:thumbup::thumbup: Better, than sitcom.


----------



## sleist

manicmike said:


> I smell an Emo kid.



Maybe it's Tickle Me Emo?


----------



## tecboy

The op have been posted several pictures in the forum, and he wants to take good pictures, but he doesn't know how.  He doesn't know how to connect his title and statement to his pictures.  I think you guys should help him.


----------



## timor

tecboy said:


> He doesn't know how to connect his title and statement to his pictures.


Not so sure about it. Is he outside the convenances ? Looks like. Is that bad ?


----------



## tecboy

He is difference and confused.  That does not make him a bad photographer.


----------



## timor

Or, he has fun with us...


----------



## tecboy

Sicboi, if you are still there and alive, sell your HP p&s camera and get a decent dslr.  Dslr is easier to shoot, and you can shoot like a pro.  If you want to keep your hp, then don't shoot indoor.  You don't understand how camera works.  Just better shooting outdoor in the morning or evening.  Read about compositions.  Don't shoot random subject.  Think about the subject and compose it before you shoot.  Don't put nonsense words about your photo.  Have some meaningful words, so we can relate and understand.  There is nothing wrong with your English.  You understand what you read.  You just have to write clearer, so we can also understand.  Take your times, put on some efforts, and you will be okay.


----------



## timor

tecboy said:


> Sicboi, if you are still there and alive, sell your HP p&s camera and get a decent dslr.  Dslr is easier to shoot, and you can shoot like a pro.  If you want to keep your hp, then don't shoot indoor.  You don't understand how camera works.  Just better shooting outdoor in the morning or evening.  Read about compositions.  Don't shoot random subject.  Think about the subject and compose it before you shoot.  Don't put nonsense words about your photo.  Have some meaningful words, so we can relate and understand.  There is nothing wrong with your English.  You understand what you read.  You just have to write clearer, so we can also understand.  Take your times, put on some efforts, and you will be okay.


In essence logical advise about the base approach to photography. Learn. The single best thing about learning the rules of photography and composition is to know how and when break them in the most effective way.


----------



## robbins.photo

manicmike said:


> I smell an Emo kid.



Shouldn't there be a Fe Fi Fo Fum in front of that?  Lol.. ya, probably just me again.


----------



## deveaushawn

It all makes perfect sense when you know the answer:

Phrases from The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## HughGuessWho

Sicboi said:


> Well, people who we pass by we dare not even ever see ever again.  They stay.  Those we could interact with totally pass us by and those people literally don't exist.  Literally.  This happens as soon as they leave the visual field for good.  I never intended to take this picture.


I'm with ya, and completely agree. It really all boils down to the weather and the attitude of those you are interacting with. But it is certain that they not so sure what anyone is trying to convey. It's strictly due to the visual field of the beholder. And if anyone does understand what our opinion is, all I can say is. Also... Bunnies


----------



## timor

HughGuessWho said:


> Sicboi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, people who we pass by we dare not even ever see ever again.  They stay.  Those we could interact with totally pass us by and those people literally don't exist.  Literally.  This happens as soon as they leave the visual field for good.  I never intended to take this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with ya, and completely agree. It really all boils down to the weather and the attitude of those you are interacting with. But it is certain that they not so sure what anyone is trying to convey. It's strictly due to the visual field of the beholder. And if anyone does understand what our opinion is, all I can say is. Also... Bunnies
Click to expand...


Every man and woman, (especially woman) (I am a guy, OK ?) is an island.


----------



## Sicboi

It's almost like Halloween is a real holiday........


----------



## mmaria

this thread


----------



## snowbear

Oh Gawd - it's back.


----------



## shefjr

snowbear said:


> Oh Gawd - it's back.
> View attachment 95511


He reactivated several of his old threads. In a few he was accused of being a troll.


----------



## snowbear

I finally tossed him on the ignore list to keep the number of new posts down.


----------



## shefjr

snowbear said:


> I finally tossed him on the ignore list to keep the number of new posts down.


You're an idea man and that's one good idea.


----------



## limr

shefjr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd - it's back.
> View attachment 95511
> 
> 
> 
> He reactivated several of his old threads. In a few he was accused of being a troll.
Click to expand...


In _only_ a few? And in this one, Gavjenks put forth the theory it's a chatbot.


----------



## shefjr

limr said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd - it's back.
> View attachment 95511
> 
> 
> 
> He reactivated several of his old threads. In a few he was accused of being a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In _only_ a few? And in this one, Gavjenks put forth the theory it's a chatbot.
Click to expand...

Well the few I looked at today. I've never heard of a chatbot but, that's all the more reason to put him on the ignore list.


----------



## pgriz

Maybe we are witnessing an attempt of the fifth kind...


----------



## photoguy99

Not a chatbot. Too aware of context.

Given the amount of abuse he takes here, I'm surprised he's still bothering though. 

Can't say that I get his photos, but I quite enjoy the struggle. Almost as much as I enjoy watching the regulars reveal their true colors.


----------



## Sicboi

I often ponder the meaning of life myself.  Just kidding...


----------

